# A journal of my dog’s life and times- Kid



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

My dog’s tale - A journal of my dog’s life and times
This book was giving to me when I got Kid, my golden, for Christmas 12 years ago. I was 6 at the time but I started writing on it. Every once in a while I would go back to it, write some more, and correct the spelling of my younger self. But a lot of it was left blank, so after losing my Kid in July I decided I wanted to finish it, make it full of stories and photographs. 
And since I love talking about my boy, I decided to share those stories and photographs here as well, as I write them. 
These first pages I am sharing were some of the first ones to be completed. (There are still some words misspelled and sentences that are missing a few words, but I think it’s cute so I decided to leave it like that)


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

L.Rocco said:


> My dog’s tale - A journal of my dog’s life and times
> This book was giving to me when I got Kid, my golden, for Christmas 12 years ago. I was 6 at the time but I started writing on it. Every once in a while I would go back to it, write some more, and correct the spelling of my younger self. But a lot of it was left blank, so after losing my Kid in July I decided I wanted to finish it, make it full of stories and photographs.
> And since I love talking about my boy, I decided to share those stories and photographs here as well, as I write them.
> These first pages I am sharing were some of the first ones to be completed. (There are still some words misspelled and sentences that are missing a few words, but I think it’s cute so I decided to leave it like that)
> ...


This is adorable. Keep it coming !


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

That's beautiful way to honor kid's life & memories.

Mike D


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

And as long as he stays in your memory, he will live forever...


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

What a beautiful way to remember Kid. A lovely book!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Goodness, this made me cry, so very special, such a wonderful thing to treasure.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This journal of Kid's life is very special, I've never seen anything like it before.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

That is so special. And much more sentimental than a million pictures on facebook!


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

This book really is incredibly special, so many wonderful memories. 

I got 55 photos of Kid printed this week, choosing was hard, but I was very happy with the final selection. He was so beautiful 

I thought that seeing his photos and working on the book would be really hard. But when I picked the photos up I got mixed feelings, a part of me really was sad but I also felt happy, because every photograph represented a great moment we lived together. 

Here are a few of them:
(sorry they aren't in chronological order, I just wanted to fit as many as I could and some of them were already glued) 
* we have him as a puppy
* then when he was 2, I loved walking him but I wasn't strong enough. So we were just posing for the picture.
*All the others are from 2014/2015- I put a lovely Brazilian themed handkerchief on him for the World cup last year. 
* the one that has a piece of a child's arm, is the last photograph of Kid with my little cousin who adored him. It was taken when he came to say goodbye.


----------



## carolinehansen (Sep 16, 2015)

Look at how handsome he was! I am so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful way to remember him.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Made me tear up- thank you for sharing, please don't decide you don't need it anymore when you are moving into your first real house, or when you are getting married, or any other time you may be tempted to toss things from your youth. Your children will one day love this picture of their mother as a young girl, in her own words..and may use this to convince you they are ready for a dog of their own.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Agree with Prism, having a good old sob here. Lovely, lovely book.


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

I am never getting rid of this book, I promise you that.
I have always loved looking at old family photographs so this book is extremely precious to me


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Dang, got dust or something in my eyes as I was reading your and Kid's thread. Now they are leaking water. Thanks for posting.

Max (the human, not the dog)


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

I have been missing Kid an extra bit more this week. I had some stressful days (it’s for a good cause as I am trying to get into medical school) and I would have given anything to give my beautiful boy a very big hug. 
But as that is not going to happen, I decided to share some more about him here.
The older photographs are from 2004/2005 and the more recent ones from 2014/2015.
I loved taking selfies with him; he wasn’t so sure about it. They were taken a year apart; the one on the right was taken when he was already sick. 
Here are 3 things about him:
1-) He loved taking a bath. He would sleep in the bathtub. 
2-) He almost never barked. I heard him about 8 times during his life. And it would always be one “wulf” and he would be done. 
3-) He was incredibly loving, always willing to shower anyone with kisses.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

The pictures are beautiful thank you for sharing. I wish you lots of luck with your studies to get into medical school, I just have a feeling you're going to do so well!.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Luisa, I remember your beautiful thread and wanted to ask how you are you getting on?. I'm sure that our boys are together and that precious Kid is watching over you x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

What a sweet tribute!???


----------



## Sparky 08 (Aug 15, 2017)

This is definitely one of the most beautiful things I've seen??


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

First time seeing this....what a beautiful book, and beautiful memories....love it!!!!


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

swishywagga said:


> Luisa, I remember your beautiful thread and wanted to ask how you are you getting on?. I'm sure that our boys are together and that precious Kid is watching over you x


Hi! Good to hear from you! Everything is fine with me 
Still miss my boy like crazy, but life just pushes us forward, doesn't it? 
How about you? How are you doing?


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

L.Rocco said:


> Hi! Good to hear from you! Everything is fine with me
> Still miss my boy like crazy, but life just pushes us forward, doesn't it?
> How about you? How are you doing?


Good to hear you're OK. I'm fine thanks, it's been two years on the 24th, can't believe the time that has gone by. Like you and Kid I miss him every day but I smile more now thinking about his silly antics!.


----------

